# Continually BSing my therapist (thread)



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

So I have this problem, where my psychiatrist/therapist-man sets up expectations in the form on this lovely hierarchy which I "participated" in developing. The problem is, I do jack **** and always get nervous/jittery in our sessions, then revealing that YES I did do everything I was assigned/asked/agreed to do!


For example, I've been driving and taking public transit everywhere to the city and beyond to get over the anxiety of travel. Also, I've been on two dates, which didn't pan out, but HEY I went on two dates. The first is only partly true, but I exaggerate by saying I did 4 or 5 times more traveling then I actually did. The dating thing is not true at all.

I've been this way for months. I always tell myself I'm going to stop lying, and maybe even admit to being a liar, but I keep digging myself in deeper.

What the hell can a boy do? He thinks we have some special counselor-patient bond that really doesn't exist. Therapy does nothing for me, only digs myself deeper and closer to a coffin.

Thanks and good day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lying to your therapist won't get you anywhere.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

estse said:


> So I have this problem, where my psychiatrist/therapist-man sets up expectations in the form on this lovely hierarchy which I "participated" in developing. The problem is, I do jack **** and always get nervous/jittery in our sessions, then revealing that YES I did do everything I was assigned/asked/agreed to do!
> 
> For example, I've been driving and taking public transit everywhere to the city and beyond to get over the anxiety of travel. Also, I've been on two dates, which didn't pan out, but HEY I went on two dates. The first is only partly true, but I exaggerate by saying I did 4 or 5 times more traveling then I actually did. The dating thing is not true at all.
> 
> ...


I am the same boat as you! I posted this on a different thread but I have a serious problem with my psychologist! I find her to extremely attractive, I mean she is ridiculously fine! So much in fact that I end up spending my two hour session ever other week just admiring her. I do suffer from social anxiety so what she instructs me to do is helpful, but I don't feel that is my underline problem. I am afraid to really open up about different issues because I have this crazy fear that she will deem me a danger to other around me and either report me or try to refer me to someone else. So I'm stuck, but I do think the session are helpful. I'm not great at talking to women so two hours of one giving me their undivided attention is a form of therapy in its own right.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

You're all right, of course. I suck at therapy. I hardly talk, since I don't know the gist of how to speak and comprehend, etc.

The thing is, I rather not go to therapy and take meds. But I have been since 2002. I do it to give my 'rents a calming reinsurance.

The only therapy I've enjoyed was group therapy, where I could listen to others, and only input a word or few here and there. The one-on-one thing is horrendous.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

You definitely don't want to lie to your counsellor because you won't get any progress. It's hard; I know. But what you said about group therapy is something that helped me for a bit. I tried group therapy for a few months, but eventually the anxiety got the better of me. But at least with group therapy you can hear other people's stories and relate to them.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

So let me get this:

You are going to therapy, you pay money for it just to do nothing about it!? Why are you even going? You are wasting both of your time. If you are doing nothing but lying you will achieve exactly that: NOTHING. 

By the way, if it makes you feel better, you can claim you are bull****ting him but truth is you are bul****ting yourself.

If you can't form a bond with this therapist, stop and search for another.


----------

